# wedges on Double Stacks



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Recently I have noticed a few trains on the UP coming through Rochelle, IL have a wedge-shaped "container" on the leading car of a double stack well car. This almost resembles a wedge snowplow of days gone by except it is a container. They are lettered for the UP I assume they are placed on the top of the stack to help reduce wind resistance and cut fuel usage. 

Could be easy to model by kit bashing a container or simply build a box from styrene, paint and letter accordingly.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete;

Train Li offered containers that were printed on corrugated plastic and meant to be folded into their finished form. Those would probably be perfect to "bash" into the windbreaker container.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I still have some of those from Train Li.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

The wedge thing you're seeing is Union Pacific's ArrowEdge. Intended to improve the airflow around the top container on intermodal doublestack consists so there is a saving in fuel for the locomotives with decreased drag. Considering the speeds these trains get up to, its a good idea all around.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now there is a cool modelling opportunity.

Greg - 827


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Does that have reporting marks like a freight car?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like it:


































Greg - 826


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl said:


> Does that have reporting marks like a freight car?


Everything on the RR has a reporting mark!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Was a year ago that a commercial popped up as I was watching a YouTube video. Usually I click to skip the commercials after 5 seconds, but this one I watched. It was about the ArroWedge. Video was about BYU students working on it. Hears a link for the video


----------

